# Jpac co2?



## Newobsession

I have one of these sitting in my basement.

How difficult would it be to modify it to a pressurized CO2 system? Never had one before so please excuse me if I ask dumb questions..
Since it comes with a regulator, all I would need is a needle valve yes? No?

http://www.jacpacco2.com/product1.html


----------



## Darkblade48

You could probably use that regulator, but you will need to find some fittings that will convert it to your needle valve fitting.

You may also want to consider purchasing (or making) a bubble counter and a drop checker.

Also, if you have a large aquarium, you may want to forego the 9 oz. CO2 cylinder and just get a 5 or 10 pound cylinder instead. If you go this route, you will need to find an adapter for the regulator that goes to a CGA320 fitting.


----------



## Newobsession

Thanks Dark. Actually I got it to work last night (turns out one of the bottles already had CO2 in it. Score.). A quick disconnect nipple to plug into it's outlet, a 1/4npt-1/8npt reducer and a needle valve. I hit Big Al's for a bubble counter ( I have a couple but didn't feel like making another one) but they had just closed. Today I just have to figure our what I am going to use for a reactor and either buy or make the bubble counter. I have a drop checker somewhere but have yet to find it in all the aquarium boxes (Also have one on my X-mas list) so that will be coming soon one way or another. Also got a lead on a free 20oz bottle for it.
I plan on eventually getting a 5 or 110 lb bottle and full regulator etc, this was just a bonus because although I realize it won't last as long as a bigger bottle, it's at least something for now that beats s ton of DIY bottles ot spending a fortune on Excel and I don't have to panic so much about the high lights and no CO2 becoming an Algae nightmare. Will post some pics later.


----------



## Newobsession

so here is the quick version:

Went to Home Depot and picked up a quick disconnect nipple, a reducer and a needle valvee (may have mentioned that last post, don't recall) put it all together using some thread sealant, plumbed it through my bubble counter and then onto(into) the new Fluval diffuser I picked up when I got the drop checker..


----------



## Newobsession

last couple of pictures of the set up..


----------



## Newobsession

The only thing I have to work on now is a better version of my diy ghetto solenoid for shutting it off at night......


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Nice DIY, but I just wonder, is it safe?
I saw some other similar types of setup. Some using paint ball, some using the cocktail CO2 types. But the draw back is always the solenoid. These are more of a 7-24 setup. Tweaking it on and off every day is very risky. You can never get a consistent output from the day before.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Newobsession

Depends on your definition of "safe". As long as it doesn't explode and go through the tank, a wall or the floor, then it's "safe enough" for me.
If you mean safe as in "safe CO2 levels" then that is something different.
Is it absolute consitent day to day? Probably not. However, it is still far more consistent day in and day out than any DIY bottle would be. Since it's newly set up I'll have to monitor it, but if i just leave the needle valve alone and simply crank the regulator open to ~ the same pressure in the morning.
Having the drop checker and someone home during the day also helps. No it's not ideal and I do plan on eventually upgrading to a full Rex Grigg system, but this is better than nothing at the momment to keep algae at bay and as I said it head and shoulders better than hooking up a bunch of DIY bottles.


----------



## kalyco

Newobsession said:


> Having the drop checker and someone home during the day also helps.


You're welcome! Yes I will babysit your tank!


----------



## coldmantis

ordering from rex is not ez, he still hasn't answer my email to send me an invoice for his fabco needle valve that I sent like 2-3 weeks ago....


----------



## Darkblade48

There are other places to get the NV55 needle valve...


----------



## coldmantis

I call the place you recommended in your guide they don't have stock and wanted 40 for it...


----------



## Darkblade48

Wow, Sempress charges that much now?

You may be able to get the NV55 through Sumo as well.


----------



## Newobsession

FInally got the solenoid and installed it. was late last night and didnt' take pics but can take some and post if anyone is interested. They didn't have the Fabco in stock but he gave me a slightly nicer equivalent (Direct Acting 2V035) that has an LED indicator when it is open. It's actually a 3 way but a machine screw easily resolved that problem.


----------



## Newobsession

Call it a shameless plug but....
Air & Hydraulics in Scarborough on Markham road had the solenoid I needed. Actually, not the exact one I requested but the sales rep I spoke with, Craig, gave me a good alternative. I guess word is getting around because he said it was his third request for the same thing. Long story short, fantastic customer service (he even e-mailed me a wiring diagram for it) and when I spoke with him the other day he said he had ordered extra for stock since he was getting more and more requests.


----------



## coldmantis

how much was the solenoid?


----------



## Newobsession

coldmantis said:


> how much was the solenoid?


$31.50 before taxes


----------



## lemuj

So how much did it come down too? Also hoping to see a complete shot of the whole thing.


----------



## Newobsession

This is the shot of the complete set up.
Having major issues with the back pressure from the bubble counter and water backing up to the solenoid. I've tried a couple of different check valves (both plastic and cheap) and they don't work. Other than that it works well. Also picked up a bubble counter from BA last night. going to see if switching the the small Fluval counter solves the problem. 
Otherwise, anyone know somewhere to get a decent brass check valve, preferably in the vaughan or barrie area?


----------



## Darkblade48

I think Aqua Inspiration (Markham) sells brass check valves, but I haven't seen them anywhere else locally.

You can always order from eBay, if you can't find any locally...


----------



## balutpenoy2oy

Newobsession said:


> Call it a shameless plug but....
> Air & Hydraulics in Scarborough on Markham road had the solenoid I needed. Actually, not the exact one I requested but the sales rep I spoke with, Craig, gave me a good alternative. I guess word is getting around because he said it was his third request for the same thing. Long story short, fantastic customer service (he even e-mailed me a wiring diagram for it) and when I spoke with him the other day he said he had ordered extra for stock since he was getting more and more requests.


Where here exactly this store I am in Lawrence east and Markham Rd.? Thanks
In my set-up with Jpac I took out quick connector it is leaking my precious CO2.


----------



## Newobsession

ganim said:


> Where here exactly this store I am in Lawrence east and Markham Rd.? Thanks
> In my set-up with Jpac I took out quick connector it is leaking my precious CO2.


I was concerned about the same thing but mine seems to be fine. I didn't want to pull apart the JPAC too much as once I get an "real" co2 set up I imagine I'll get a lot of use out of the Jpac for it's actual intended use. Here is the contact info for Air & Hydraulics

http://airhydraulic.ca/contact/


----------



## balutpenoy2oy

Newobsession......Thanks


----------



## bedpan

Mind sharing how you did this with the Quick connect off? I bought a used JacPac of Craigslist yesterday. I threaded off the quick connect, but the tread it is attached to I could not find anything to attach to it in home depot. Only option I could find was using the quick connect.

On a side note. Thanks for the ideas OP.. Had this built in a few hours including a drive down to the beaches to pickup the JacPac.

Mike



ganim said:


> Where here exactly this store I am in Lawrence east and Markham Rd.? Thanks
> In my set-up with Jpac I took out quick connector it is leaking my precious CO2.


----------



## bedpan

Scratch.. Found your thread.. Will look and post there..

Again, thanks to OP for the idea!



bedpan said:


> Mind sharing how you did this with the Quick connect off? I bought a used JacPac of Craigslist yesterday. I threaded off the quick connect, but the tread it is attached to I could not find anything to attach to it in home depot. Only option I could find was using the quick connect.
> 
> On a side note. Thanks for the ideas OP.. Had this built in a few hours including a drive down to the beaches to pickup the JacPac.
> 
> Mike


----------



## Newobsession

Happy I could help. Not much help with the removing of the quick disconnect since as stated I left mine on but if there's anything else that doesn't jive let me know and more than happy to help


----------



## Newobsession

By the way, for anyone attempting one of these builds ( actually any build using one of the "cheap" depot needle valves just a heads up.
I was having major headacheswith leaks around the "output" of the needle valve. not so much when the CO2 was on, but invariable when the solenoid would shut off the water from the bubble counter would back siphon ( and yes I tried check valves, didn't help)
I finally grabbed a small roll of the clear tubing from the same section of depot as the fittings are in and re-plumbed the fitting and haven't had a problem since.
In the end it turned out that the "standard" airline tubing that I was using was the problem. Apparently it has a slightly smaller O.D than the tubing the fittings were designed for and as tight as I would crank the compression nut I couldn't get it to seal properly whereas the "stock" tubing at depot I guess has a slightly thicker wall and sealed no problem.

If this seems muddled let me know and I can throw in some pics to explain it better in case anyone wants to avoid this.


----------



## BaRoK

Canadian Tire have them on sale of $20.00/kit. Grabbed two.


----------



## SourGummy

does canadian tire still sell this? i cant find it in their website


----------



## Newobsession

SourGummy said:


> does canadian tire still sell this? i cant find it in their website


They did, but they had a huge sale on them last spring so I don't know if they were dicontinuing them and clearing them out or not.
Here is the link to their website. they still ist both Canadian Tire and Home Hardware as retailers

http://www.jacpacco2.com/whereToBuy


----------



## SourGummy

just went to CT, its been discontinued and all the stores within GTA ran out of stock. Checked Home Hardware as well and is still selling for $99, which isnt worth it =/


----------



## coldmantis

SourGummy said:


> just went to CT, its been discontinued and all the stores within GTA ran out of stock. Checked Home Hardware as well and is still selling for $99, which isnt worth it =/


ya at $99 it's not worth it since you still have to get fittings and needle vavle etc...

even at $60 imo it's actually worth it since it works so well.

if you insist on doing paintball co2 your better off going to ai buy one of those 60 dollar full regular setups and ordering a paintball to co2 adapter and use it like that


----------



## BaRoK

Went to AI hoping to buy one of those $60 regulator for my paintball setup as one of my Jpac regulator died on me. They said that those $60.00 regulator won't be able to fit because of pressure.

Not really sure where to go from there. If I purchase their regulator, do I have to find an adaptor for my paintball container? Has anyone does this route before?



coldmantis said:


> ya at $99 it's not worth it since you still have to get fittings and needle vavle etc...
> 
> even at $60 imo it's actually worth it since it works so well.
> 
> if you insist on doing paintball co2 your better off going to ai buy one of those 60 dollar full regular setups and ordering a paintball to co2 adapter and use it like that


----------



## SourGummy

yep, you just need an adapter. Cost about $15-20 online


the regulator doesnt fit because of the thread size, not pressure


----------



## coldmantis

BaRoK said:


> Went to AI hoping to buy one of those $60 regulator for my paintball setup as one of my Jpac regulator died on me. They said that those $60.00 regulator won't be able to fit because of pressure.
> 
> Not really sure where to go from there. If I purchase their regulator, do I have to find an adaptor for my paintball container? Has anyone does this route before?


how did your's "die" I think I bought mines around the same time as you bought yours.


----------



## BaRoK

The regulator has leak somewhere. I'm not sure where and I never got around on fixing it. I'll try to figure it out tonight as I just refilled my 2x 20oz paintball can for free!


----------



## coldmantis

BaRoK said:


> The regulator has leak somewhere. I'm not sure where and I never got around on fixing it. I'll try to figure it out tonight as I just refilled my 2x 20oz paintball can for free!


ah just a leak no biggie, I have 4 of them and if you put the whole thing in the water it usually has a small leak, just under the guage. I just put some super glue on it and it stops the leak.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy

BaRoK said:


> The regulator has leak somewhere. I'm not sure where and I never got around on fixing it. I'll try to figure it out tonight as I just refilled my 2x 20oz paintball can for free!


Better check your canister O-ring, it may need replacement. Look also on what"Coldmatis" told but use teflon tape instead of glue.IMO...


----------



## SourGummy

is the quick disconnect nipple in plumbing section as well? I just got a jacpac from ebay $45 included shipping, went to home depot today but couldnt find all the parts


----------



## coldmantis

SourGummy said:


> is the quick disconnect nipple in plumbing section as well? I just got a jacpac from ebay $45 included shipping, went to home depot today but couldnt find all the parts


your doing it wrong, take out the quick disconnect and it will be a 1/4 thread which you need to convert with a 1/4 to 1/8 reducer.


----------



## SourGummy

is there a reason to use the reducer? would it work if i just use a 1/4 needle valve? i have no knowledge of plumbing, what is the easiest way to mod the jacpac?


----------



## coldmantis

SourGummy said:


> is there a reason to use the reducer? would it work if i just use a 1/4 needle valve? i have no knowledge of plumbing, what is the easiest way to mod the jacpac?


yes it will work with a 1/4 needle valve, good luck finding one, most co2 needle valves are 1/8 standard. or you can just get a reducer and the watt-a41 needle valve both for like under 8 bucks and call it a day, watt-a41 is not the best needle valve not even close but it will let you get by until you find a better one.


----------

